# مضخة حقن المواد المثبطة



## م.عبير (28 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم 

قرات في دفتر مواصفات فنية لمحطة ضخ بترولية ( مضخات بترولية + مضخات تقوية ) [تضخ المادة عبر الأنابيب إلى خزانات ] البند التالي:

تقديم و تركيب مضخة حقن المواد المثبطة 

Providing and installing inhibitors injection pump 

هلا تكرمتم و شرحتم لي آلية عمل هذه المضخة ؟؟ ما هي هذه المواد المثبطة؟؟؟​


----------



## م.عبير (29 يونيو 2010)

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


----------



## محمد الاكرم (29 يونيو 2010)

السلام 
لك مواضيع
http://books.google.com/books?id=LN...&resnum=1&ved=0CAgQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q&f=false
http://www.shf-lhb.org/index.php?op...&url=/articles/lhb/pdf/1996/03/lhb1996038.pdf
http://www.fcgilbert.com/Txtcat/1275.pdf
http://up-s.com/TXT/5000.html
inhibitors
http://www.freebookspot.in/Books-Corrosion%20Inhibitors,%202nd%20Edition%20%20An%20Industrial%20Guide.htm

وفقك الله


----------



## م.عبير (30 يونيو 2010)

محمد الاكرم قال:


> السلام
> لك مواضيع
> http://books.google.com/books?id=ln...&resnum=1&ved=0cagq6aewaa#v=onepage&q&f=false
> http://www.shf-lhb.org/index.php?op...&url=/articles/lhb/pdf/1996/03/lhb1996038.pdf
> ...





السلام عليكم 

شكراً أستاذ محمد لتعاونكم ...هل لي ان أسأل إن كان هناك مواصفات أو ستاندرات ممكن العودة لها في التوصيف ؟؟؟ ​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (1 يوليو 2010)

نرفق الملفات
corrosion inhibtors


----------



## رمزة الزبير (1 يوليو 2010)

ملفات أخرى من نفس الكتاب


----------



## رمزة الزبير (1 يوليو 2010)

ملفات أخرى


----------



## رمزة الزبير (1 يوليو 2010)

نرفق ملفات أخرى


----------



## رمزة الزبير (1 يوليو 2010)

ملفات أخرى


----------



## رمزة الزبير (1 يوليو 2010)

أخرى


----------



## رمزة الزبير (1 يوليو 2010)

أخيراً أسألكم الدعاء لي.


----------



## م.عبير (1 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 

شكراً جزيلاً ..ساقوم بتحميل المرفقات و قراءتها ..إن شاء الله اجد ما ابحث عنه فيها 

شكراُ مرة ثانية...جزاكم الله كل الخير و ييسر لكم أمركم​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (1 يوليو 2010)

نرفق ملف عن مضخات حقن المثبطات


----------

